# tools



## easttexas (Apr 29, 2011)

does everyone here have tools that dont use gas or electricty? a lot of the old tools are still available in swap shops, garage sales and antique shops files? shovels and gardening equipment? grinders, mills, machetes? scissors,when lawnki is done you will need these things and much much more too much to list! it is most important to have your food and weapons cache but did you think about being able to make repairs? how about toilet paper? those leaves get mighty rough! i guess what im trying to say is the jobs not over till the paperwork is done!!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny you should mention pld fashioned hand tools.

We have been focusing on building our old fashioned hand tool collection recently. I just received an antique double axe head today. The steel in old tools was built to last in lieu opf the garbage produced today.

We agree that everyone should consider a collection of non powered tools for worst case scenario. Know what current prices of each item are so you know what to pay for these older tools.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been collecting hand tools for a while now... Plus tons of extra good knives that I find at yard sales.. No one wants the older style or old knives or hand tools so I end up getting them for a song! I even have a grain mill for $25 cuz no one knew what it was.
There are many other things on the list that I am still looking for.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep.  I have several high-wheel plows and cultivators; 3 scythes with extra blades and one with a grain cradle; a couple brace and bit units, cross-cut saws, hand saws, axes, hatchets, mauls, spade and flat shovels, an old pedal powered grinding wheel and files to sharpen the tools. 
Like you said; the list is long but we are well on our way.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm ... well... that is the way I live ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll hang on to my power tools as long as I can thanks.


----------



## easttexas (Apr 29, 2011)

uncle joe,ill keep my power tools also but the point im trying to make is without electricity they are only good for lookin at!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

easttexas said:


> uncle joe,ill keep my power tools also but the point im trying to make is without electricity they are only good for lookin at!


That's why we have all the hand tools.  
We also have a small solar panel and a 400w inverter that provides enough power to charge the cordless drills and 5" circular saws. At least we don't have to go entirely "Little House On The Prairie."


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Try a 1000 watt inverter. It may power your other tools and will do better overall on even the smaller ones. They're pretty reasonable in price now.

I run my skill saws on one.

That said, we're well supplied on non-electric tools as well.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We had a decent collection of hand tools before we became interested in prepping. We used them as decoration in our old house. Funny how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

For things like axes and sledge hammers (or for that matter, handles for sledge hammers, etc) I like to get cheapies from garage sales and stuff. Makes so much more sense than paying top dollar for a good new one. You can still get good tools but you pay through the nose. Personally I'm good for breaking at least one sledge hammer handle a year, and I don't even use them that much.

Basically that's my long winded way of agreeing with everybody else.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Try a 1000 watt inverter. It may power your other tools and will do better overall on even the smaller ones. They're pretty reasonable in price now.


Once I get a decent size panel I'll look into that. I plugged one of the cordless drills into the inverter today and found it only draws 3-4 watts. If things come apart before I get a bigger panel at least I know I can keep these charged. 

BTW Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

It doesn't take much to recharge the battery pack for a cordless drill. The first thing to go out on a small inverter like that will be the cooling fan. When it starts squeeling take the back off and cut the wires to the fan and keep using the inverter. I've got one that's been in use for at least three years without the fan working. We threw away several before we started disabling the fans.

Thanks. It's nice to be home and have decent internet service again.


----------



## abbyjhon (May 2, 2011)

*Where i can find info of Hand Tool products??*

Please suggest me some sites Where i can find info of hand tool products??

Reply soon..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

MMM, I'm not familliar with inverters or the type of fans that they use so forgive me if this is a dumb question, but could you replace a bad inverter fan with a fan from a computer? I was thinking you might be able to get a used PC fan from a computer shop relatively cheaply. 

Just a thought...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Once I get a decent size panel I'll look into that. I plugged one of the cordless drills into the inverter today and found it only draws 3-4 watts. If things come apart before I get a bigger panel at least I know I can keep these charged.


Please be careful - - I know for a fact first-hand that the inexpensive "modified sine wave" inverters will kill Craftsman and Skill chargers, and have been told will also kill DeWalt. Not sure about others. They can not handle the choppy wave form.

I built my bug-out location "camping cabin" using power tool running entirely off of solar panels, batteries and inverters. I have one small 300W/600W "Pure sine" inverter for just the cordless battery chargers.

A 12 volt cordless drill is easily converted to run off of a 12 volt car battery. I keep one in my truck with a 25 foot cord, and have used it NUMEROUS times over the years!



mosquitomountainman said:


> When it starts squeeling take the back off and cut the wires to the fan and keep using the inverter. I've got one that's been in use for at least three years without the fan working.


The small fans on the CPU in old computers is about the same size.... and much better quality - - they will run for years without squealing. I have several dozen computer fans... I save all I can get since they are 12 volt, use very little electricity and have tons of uses!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jason said:


> MMM, I'm not familliar with inverters or the type of fans that they use so forgive me if this is a dumb question, but could you replace a bad inverter fan with a fan from a computer? I was thinking you might be able to get a used PC fan from a computer shop relatively cheaply.
> 
> Just a thought...


PC fans might work if they'll fit the opening. We don't bother with them. The inverters have circuitry to shut them down when they overheat and in my experience they seemed to shut down just as quickly with the fan operational as without the fan. We have not had a cheap inverter die due to overheating after cutting the fan leads.

My Ryobi 18 volt drill and saw have worked fine for the last year charging the batteries on a 1000 watt Xantrex inverter purchased at Costco for $39.99. We've also used it for cell phone charging, AAA, AA, C & D rechargeable batteries, three laptop and three notebook computers, our portable phone, and our video camera without problems. We've also operated desk type computers with an inverter. I can't say it will not cause problems with other equipment but they've worked fine in our experience.

We've used 40 watt inverters you plug into the cigarette lighter socket to charge/run portable DVD players, laptop computers, cell phones and cameras. I use a 350 watt inverter for electric drills and all the aforementioned as well. It will overheat and shutdown using an electric drill when boring through house logs or other difficult jobs. We use the 1000 watt Xantrex inverter for most things in the cabin and we have our refrigerator powered by our 850 watt Trace inverter which is the only "high" quality inverter we own. We've been doing this for almost eight years now.

Incidentally, the 1000 watt Xantrex inverter replaced an older one of the same make that a lightning strike took out. The new models are not anywhere near as good as the old one was.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> ...A 12 volt cordless drill is easily converted to run off of a 12 volt car battery. I keep one in my truck with a 25 foot cord, and have used it NUMEROUS times over the years! ...


I'd be interested in seeing how you did this. It could be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I'd be interested in seeing how you did this. It could be very helpful.


Keep the dead battery pack, but carefully cut the bottom off around the perimeter and remove the dead ni-cads. Note the polarity of the leads the cells are soldered to. Drill a hole hear the top of the pack on the back to push the cord through. Tie a double knot in the cord as a strain relief. Strip the ends of the wire and solder your cord (I like heavy gauge speaker wire because you can note polarity) to the leads.

Attach a heavy-duty 12 volt plug (lighter style) to the other end. (or use red and black alligator clips)

Most cordless drills are balanced nicely with the battery pack installed, so before you glue the old cover on the battery pack, add some ballast. It doesn't have to be as heavy as the batteries that came out. Make sure you can remove it later if needed to fix the electrical connection inside, so don't fill it with plaster of paris unless you enjoy chipping it out. I just use silicone sealer to attach a large rock or something inside. I attach the plastic bottom of the pack back on with epoxy and a strip of wetted fiberglass cloth.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Keep the dead battery pack, but carefully cut the bottom off around the perimeter and remove the dead ni-cads. Note the polarity of the leads the cells are soldered to. Drill a hole hear the top of the pack on the back to push the cord through. Tie a double knot in the cord as a strain relief. Strip the ends of the wire and solder your cord (I like heavy gauge speaker wire because you can note polarity) to the leads.
> 
> Attach a heavy-duty 12 volt plug (lighter style) to the other end. (or use red and black alligator clips)
> 
> Most cordless drills are balanced nicely with the battery pack installed, so before you glue the old cover on the battery pack, add some ballast. It doesn't have to be as heavy as the batteries that came out. Make sure you can remove it later if needed to fix the electrical connection inside, so don't fill it with plaster of paris unless you enjoy chipping it out. I just use silicone sealer to attach a large rock or something inside. I attach the plastic bottom of the pack back on with epoxy and a strip of wetted fiberglass cloth.


Excellent! Thanks a bunch. I'm always seeing DC drills, etc. with bad batteries at yard sales. Now I can't wait to pick some up. :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

There was an article on this very thing in Backwoodsman Magazine a while back. Let me see if I can find it online and if I can I'll link to it.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64968

Not the article that I was looking for but this may be helpful.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jason said:


> 12V Cordless Drill + Car Battery - The Garage Journal Board


This link is in that article:

12V Trail Drill - 1

I don't like the way they did theirs..... to each their own. Just make sure when you do one, make it "servicable" and durable. You don't want to have to go digging through all that silicone sealer to reconnect the wires.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a lot of hand tools but I'm wondering where to get handles when they break or wear out. Guess we may have to make them.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Flea markets are great for that kind of stuff. For something like a hammer, just find an old banged up hammer on the cheap, bring it home, fight the head off, and put your good hammer head on the good handle you bought with the broken claw foot on the head. hat's just an example; the same mentalitywould of course apply to other tools.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are stocking up on wood handled tools ,you will want to get a GOOD draw knife so that you can shape new handles, an axe or knife will work but not nearly as efficiently


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Good idea Tirediron, thanks.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Replace the Wood Handles with Polymer*

I've purchased polymer, not plastic, handled tools when I find them and buy polymer replacement handles for tools that currently have wood handles. Modern polymers will be around long after those made of wood have rotted away. Many polymers are stronger than steel.

Having the tools & know how to build replacement wood handles for others should be a good bartering item one day though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wood lathe, learn it, LOVE it!... :kiss:

you get what you pay for, but sometimes it's the best we can do...

Wood Lathes | Find the Best Wood Lathe For Your Money at Harbor Freight

*maintaining* your tools is also a VERY important skill


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Axes are my favorite tools of all. I buy them when I have a chance especially the old ones. The only problem is find hewing axes, the ones used to cut square logs. They are getting rare these days. Most of my wood cutting lately has been using axe, get in shape, and use the tools. Trying to keep it old school 

Bit and brace need some. Other than that their is a decent selection tools around here. Hoes, mattocks, shovels, rakes. The general garden stuff. Tools (automotive), carpentry, etc.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Most of my wood cutting lately has been using axe, get in shape, and use the tools. Trying to keep it old school.


Buy gloves - lots of gloves!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH broke the handle in our double bitted axe yesterday. I am going to try to find handles for all of our tools and keep extras on hand. Have to add that to my ongoing list.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Buy gloves - lots of gloves!


Thank you! That's something I forgot to put on the list!


----------



## PeterAV (Mar 3, 2011)

Clarice said:


> We have a lot of hand tools but I'm wondering where to get handles when they break or wear out. Guess we may have to make them.


The handles are easy to make with an axe or knife.
You can even make your handles by using rocks for cutting tools if worse times came.
*******
PeterAV
Every word of God is pure:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> That's why we have all the hand tools.
> We also have a small solar panel and a 400w inverter that provides enough power to charge the cordless drills and 5" circular saws. At least we don't have to go entirely "Little House On The Prairie."


that's what I'm talking about!!

I have a solar array and batteries so to charge all my batt powered stuff. Now I've been a woodworker for nearly 40 yrs so I have a fine colection of handtools that I use a lot. But boring a hole and cutting a board is no contest with power tools...:beercheer:

Have a tractor and tools along with a tiller. Have hand gardening tools, but can make a bunch more food faster with power tools. Hand tools are good, but lots of work.

Jimmy


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Plenty of Labor Available Post SHTF*

Even when you think you have more than enough hand tools for yourself and intended group ....... not a bad idea to stock more of those garage/estste sale bargains for the empty handed ..... besides being a straight out great bartering item, you could make all kinds of deals for loaning them out .....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> DH broke the handle in our double bitted axe yesterday. I am going to try to find handles for all of our tools and keep extras on hand. Have to add that to my ongoing list.


I believe its already been mentioned but when I replace handles I go with the plastic handles with a fiberglass core. They last a hundred times longer and cost about the same. If things ever get really bad and they break you can always replace them with locally available materials.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Buy gloves - lots of gloves!


We use lots of hand tools and have a couple of cases (12 doz. each) of leather gloves in stock. My advice however is to save the gloves for rough surface work such as cutting, loading and splitting firewood, (dealing with rough surfaces and splinters) or pulling shrubs and other jobs like that. Use your bare hands for chopping, shoveling, and other chores where you're working with smooth handles and just build up some callouses.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Regarding work gloves, ebay is a good place to order them in large amounts. The more you buy, the cheaper each pair is. We ordered a case of 150 pairs of leather & canvas work gloves last year and it worked out to about 35 cents a pair. Leather palms and fingers, canvas back and cuffs.

Make sure the number of gloves is stated in PAIRS! I've seen some on there that list number of gloves, such as 300 gloves.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> My advice however is to save the gloves for rough surface work ....use your bare hands for chopping, shoveling, and other chores where you're working with smooth handles and just build up some callouses.


Wrong - been there, done that.

I know for a fact that only a couple hours of hard hand labor and I have severe blisters. Pulling tree "weedlings"(common privets) gives me blisters after a couple hours, and splitting not-all-the-way-cured-yet Oak wood with a splitting maul will give me blisters in less than an hour, and then my hands are *shot* for days after. I know this, because I have practiced a "no gloves available" scenario to see how long I would last. It was not pretty.

Gloves are a GREAT transition - - they protect your hands (in the meanwhile) while you are trying to get some good callouses formed. I work a desk job, so I don't often maintain my callouses like I should. I can slowly wean myself off of the gloves when I need to, but my hands get tore up WAY too quickly at first if I have no gloves handy. I can't take the risk of having torn up hands at a time when I need them the most. Gloves are mega-cheap insurance at that point - I have multiple styles for different jobs. It takes me a couple weeks to get some good callouses.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Wrong - been there, done that.
> 
> I know for a fact that only a couple hours of hard hand labor and I have severe blisters. Pulling tree "weedlings"(common privets) gives me blisters after a couple hours, and splitting not-all-the-way-cured-yet Oak wood with a splitting maul will give me blisters in less than an hour, and then my hands are *shot* for days after. I know this, because I have practiced a "no gloves available" scenario to see how long I would last. It was not pretty.
> 
> Gloves are a GREAT transition - - they protect your hands (in the meanwhile) while you are trying to get some good callouses formed. I work a desk job, so I don't often maintain my callouses like I should. I can slowly wean myself off of the gloves when I need to, but my hands get tore up WAY too quickly at first if I have no gloves handy. I can't take the risk of having torn up hands at a time when I need them the most. Gloves are mega-cheap insurance at that point - I have multiple styles for different jobs. It takes me a couple weeks to get some good callouses.


We do a lot of work using outside tools. Since I tend to do some of the same work all year long my hands keep some callouses for protection. In spring when we get going in earnest it's a gradual thing so my hands just seem to toughen up like they should. If you aren't used to it I'd advise going at it easy at first. But I'd still advise doing some work bare-handed. Do just enough to speed things along. Also, wheel barrows, hoes, rakes, etc. aren't as hard on your hands a splitting wood or using mattocks or other high intensity tools so start off bare handed on the easy stuff and save the gloves for the hard jobs ... at least for awhile.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

For me, the callouses really come back when we start putting up hay. I don't like wearing gloves to throw square bales because I always get the gloves stuck between the twines and the bale and end up with no gloves anyway. That sisal twine builds up the callouses in a hurry.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Since I tend to do some of the same work all year long my hands keep some callouses for protection.


I envy you 

Seems right when I start getting them nice, something comes up that takes me away from keeping the callouses "maintained".


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I envy you
> 
> Seems right when I start getting them nice, something comes up that takes me away from keeping the callouses "maintained".


Well, I worked in the utilitiy business for 30 yrs. We were required to wear work gloves as a safety issue.

Some folks think your a whimp for wearing gloves. Well gloves have saved my hands and fingers many times from serious damage and stiches.

Work outside with gloves for a week or two. Then take a look at the gloves real close. All that damage to them, could have been your skin.

Not taking advantage of wearing them is fine, but why? You can do things in your gloves, you can't do barehanded. You can get a fairley good pair for 6-8 bucks. Doesn't make much sense for any situation not to wear protection for your hands. Just good common sense.

I keep gloves everywhere including my BOB. Bet a have 20 pairs in various locations so they will be there if needed.

Just saying....

Jimmy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

For me it was hard to get used to wearing gloves while working. I felt out of contact with whatever I was doing. Even now I have to yank one or both off sometimes to do something more intricate, but then they go back on. It's saved a lot on scrubbing my hands and using up soap and then lotion (hey, I'm female!) to keep my hands from cracking and chapping. 

Of course, now my problem is keeping track of them. I've been reduced to wearing mis-matched gloves sometimes because I don't want to spend more time looking for ones that match!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've posted on here before about how I almost took off the last half inch of my left pinkie while throwing a log into the back of my truck. Without the gloves I was wearing there wouldn't be any "almost" about it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Gloves have their place as I said. I use them when cutting firwood and other tasks where I need the hand protection. I seldom use them when using shovels, mattocks and other smooth handled equipment. Gloves are something that could be hard to replace in a true SHTF situation. In those circumstances it makes sense to save the gloves for time's they're needed. Even in our life today the money we don't spend replacing gloves worn out needlessly is money that can be used elsewhere. 

Toughening up your hands makes a lot of sense. The skin on soft hands tears much easier and there may be times when you don't have gloves. I can think of times when I've needed to grab something hot or grab onto a hand-hold when sliding down a slope and if my hands hadn't been somewhat calloused I'd have been burned or I'd have torn the skin on my hands. 

Don't take stupid chances with your hands but on the other hand (pardon the pun!), don't become dependent on gloves. Strive for balance.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree, MMM. Looking back on my last post I seem to be disagreeing with you and that's not what I was going for. By my posting about not wearing gloves during haymaking and then the gloves saving my finger I was trying to basically say what you did in your last post above.

It's good to wear gloves when you can, but it's also good to not _have_ to wear them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Don't take stupid chances with your hands but on the other hand (pardon the pun!), don't become dependent on gloves. Strive for balance.


They are a great transition. I have had great callouses in the past, just not now. I would need the gloves to protect my hands during rough chores for a while.... Until I got the callouses built up again.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My response was aimed more at Jimmy24's remark that "Not taking advantage of wearing them is fine, but why? You can do things in your gloves, you can't do barehanded. You can get a fairley good pair for 6-8 bucks. Doesn't make much sense for any situation not to wear protection for your hands. Just good common sense."

Sometimes it does make sense to leave the gloves off.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Excellent! Thanks a bunch. I'm always seeing DC drills, etc. with bad batteries at yard sales. Now I can't wait to pick some up. :2thumb:


Scored two more today - One is 12v, the other 9.6 volt - but they still work fine. The speed is all controlled by adjusting the voltage with the trigger, anyway. The "kind-of-beat-up" 12v Skil was $2 and the "looks-like-brand-new" Dewalt was $10.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Scored two more today - One is 12v, the other 9.6 volt - but they still work fine. The speed is all controlled by adjusting the voltage with the trigger, anyway. The "kind-of-beat-up" 12v Skil was $2 and the "looks-like-brand-new" Dewalt was $10.


Good score ... Congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, but I am not new to preparedness. We used to be Amish so I have quite a head start in the area of living without electricity. I haven't seen anyone mention kitchen tools like non-electric can openers. My favorite farm tools are a digging bar and a post hole digger. A non-electric washing machine makes life easier, too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kejmack, I have some basic hand-operated kitchen stuff - - but really, most everything in there can be run on an inverter - even the microwave, although not for very long. I have plenty of manual can openers (gotta love the old Swing-A-Way's!!)

Did you know the number one users of solar electricity are the Amish? It surprised me when I read that several years ago. But it makes sense.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Try a 1000 watt inverter. It may power your other tools and will do better overall on even the smaller ones. They're pretty reasonable in price now.
> 
> I run my skill saws on one.
> 
> That said, we're well supplied on non-electric tools as well.


That 1000 watt inverter may be nice BUT: seldom realized is inverters WASTE input power when they are not used to NEAR rated output. So your 1000 watt inverter will be most efficient when it has a 900 - 1000 watt load on it but if you are only using 500 watts, as a drill or smaller saw would draw, it will deplete your battery much faster, so you would be better off with rechargable tools OR better yet (actually in addition to the rechargables rather than instead of, because redundancy supplies backups), add multiple sized inverters, from 100 watt on up, and use the ones that fit the job closest. NOW comes the caveat. using a BIGGER than needed inverter IS easier on the INVERTER, since it will generate less heat internally, and heat is the enemy of all electronics. But the question you need to look at is the life of the battery you are using, not only the life of the given charge but the number of times you can charge it... I wish I could smack the person who came up with the saying "there is no such thing as a free lunch" over this one, but I felt it was important to let you know about this particular issue, as there are some situations where it can be very important.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

LincTex said:


> kejmack, I have some basic hand-operated kitchen stuff - - but really, most everything in there can be run on an inverter - even the microwave, although not for very long. I have plenty of manual can openers (gotta love the old Swing-A-Way's!!)
> 
> Did you know the number one users of solar electricity are the Amish? It surprised me when I read that several years ago. But it makes sense.


Actually that had to be a misnomer (the Amish), what you read had to mean solar power, not electricity, as they use it to dry things where we use electricity. The Amish use absolutely NO electricity of any kind. In their base religious beliefs it is believed to be "of the devil" and is only tolerated when they are allowed to go out into the world in their "run wild" period, that is called "Rumspringa"...


----------

